# For Questions On Tim Sylvia's UFN "Accident" - View This Thread



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Does anyone know which fight it was that Sylvia crapped his pants? :laugh: 

I'm afraid I don't remember. Thanks!


Pogo


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Against Assuerio Silva at UFN3. another great moment include's Big Tim grabbing the cage in embarrassing fashion. Man, that fight was atrocious.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks man.


Yeah I saw that, every slow and not much action. Sylvia would have recieved a pretty good suplex if he hadn't held that cage for dear life. They should have deducted a point away for that.


Pogo


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

i remember seeing the 3rd round of the fight, when dud he actually shit his pants


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

I told you Tim sux who was reffing that fight letting him get away with holdin the cage


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I'm sure it was big john but he yelled at him pretty good for it.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Alot of fighters hold the cage lol there not supposed to, but they do.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Wait a second. You mean to tell me he literally crapped his pants? I never heard this. How could you possibly continue to fight after you poop your pants? Its impossible


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Better yet how can the other fighter continue. I would demand him to forfeit or change his pants and shower before continuing. Do you know how much bacteria is in crap? It is incredible.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

lmfao what a looser, how could you posibally shit ur pants in a fight. how do you guys know he made a poo in his pants anyway


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

I must know if this is true!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

LMAO why have I never heard this before? Yet some of you are like "oh yea that was the Assuerio fight that he shit his pants" :laugh: If this is true then that's hilarious and ridiculous. No wonder he won a decision Assuerio was prolly on the verge of puking. Imagine that, Sylvia shits his pants, and Assuerio starts throwing up! Awesome fight! By shit his pants do you mean he farted or literally shit his pants? Did it fall out of his shorts onto the canvas? Were they little turds or was it running down his leg like diarhea? :laugh:


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> LMAO why have I never heard this before? Yet some of you are like "oh yea that was the Assuerio fight that he shit his pants" :laugh: If this is true then that's hilarious and ridiculous. No wonder he won a decision Assuerio was prolly on the verge of puking. Imagine that, Sylvia shits his pants, and Assuerio starts throwing up! Awesome fight! By shit his pants do you mean he farted or literally shit his pants? Did it fall out of his shorts onto the canvas? Were they little turds or was it running down his leg like diarhea? :laugh:


lmao i think he shit his pants purposley to make ausuerrio vomit and feel sick so tim could win a desicion. Lmao imagine if they posted this on ufc.com tim would lose all his popularity


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

How can this be true. More people would have heard of this by now. What exactly happened in the Silva fight that you guys know this. If this was true some Tim hater would be talkin about this all the time seeing there is so many of them. I think this is made up.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

I heard that he himself mentioned it in some interview.


Pogo


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh my god :laugh: 

If this is a joke....then GOOD JOB! HAHA!

If this is true.....then I will never look at Tim the same.

Hey, if Assuerio can go 3 rounds with Tim, why can't Monson. Monson might be a little bit shorter than Silva, but not by much, and I think Monson is probably a better fighter than Silva, so maybe Monson stands a better chance than some of you think. As long as Tim can control his bowels and maybe get a sphinkter?


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

asskicker said:


> How can this be true. More people would have heard of this by now. What exactly happened in the Silva fight that you guys know this. If this was true some Tim hater would be talkin about this all the time seeing there is so many of them. I think this is made up.


lol i agree with the chicago bears guy , if this had really happened then everyone would proly have known about it. lol it be funny if there were actually turds flying out of his shorts in the middle of the fight


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> I heard that he himself mentioned it in some interview.
> 
> 
> Pogo


Indeed he did. He said he had a stomach condition going in.

Tim Sylvia can't help being an uncoordinated oaf, people. Just like Randy Couture can't help having a receding hairline.


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

I cant believe I never knew this! I need proof somone get a pic of him from the fight with hearshy stains on his shorts or get me a link to some type of reliable sorce. Than I shall be a believer. I hope this is true :laugh: .


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=1458&zoneid=13

There ya go.


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Damone said:


> MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More
> 
> There ya go.


!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Thats too damn funny man thanks.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More
> 
> There ya go.


Now that's some funny shit man :thumbsup:


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

I give him props for being honest about it!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

This is funny stuuff. But did he just let a little out like a wet fart or something or was it a full fledged dump? Theres a difference although they're both pretty discussting. And I guess we have to acknowledge Randlemen did it too.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

URGH!!! Nasty, He should have taken Assuerio down and perform the atomic buttdrop on him.. Tko for sure...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Big Tim's new sponsor.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

omg i need to watch that fight lol


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

asskicker said:


> This is funny stuuff. But did he just let a little out like a wet fart or something or was it a full fledged dump? Theres a difference although they're both pretty discussting. And I guess we have to acknowledge Randlemen did it too.


lmao when did randlemen take a shit in his pants?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont know it said he did in the article that said Tim did. Its in the link in Damones post at the top of the page.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ha Ha that is by far the funniest thing I have ever read. I have always thought of Tim as big joke but now he is out of hand. Silva must have smelled something and tried not to touch him or something cause shit is damn gross. I watched that fight a while ago and I actually thought Assuerio should have won but maybe the ref felt sorry for poo poo pants.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Ha Ha that is by far the funniest thing I have ever read. I have always thought of Tim as big joke but now he is out of hand. Silva must have smelled something and tried not to touch him or something cause shit is damn gross. I watched that fight a while ago and I actually thought Assuerio should have won but maybe the ref felt sorry for poo poo pants.


LMAO! That was a great post.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats sick if he really did that hes a pretty big coward for his size. If he didn't do it, then curse you all and this thread should be locked.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Thats sick if he really did that hes a pretty big coward for his size. If he didn't do it, then curse you all and this thread should be locked.



haha he really did man I read the interview and he admitted it.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

It couldnt have been a full dump though. Otherwise it probably wouldve came down his leg or somethin. But whatever its still sick as hell. I dont see how someone can be cocky at all after that. I dont care if he beats Fedor he still cant be cocky cuz all someone has to say is shut up you shit your pants. This is the ultimate embarrassment. I cant believe Dana lets some guy who shits his pants fight in the UFC.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

That would have been disturbing if it fell down his pants, everyone would have left, Tim Sylvia is a pretty big coward for 6'8.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> That would have been disturbing if it fell down his pants, everyone would have left, Tim Sylvia is a pretty big coward for 6'8.


How is he a coward for this? He's a loser sure. But I dont know if I'd say coward.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Big Tim's other sponsor.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Wait a second. You mean to tell me he literally crapped his pants? I never heard this. How could you possibly continue to fight after you poop your pants? Its impossible


HAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHAAHHA - You said "Poop"
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

HE CALLED THE SH*T "POOP"!!!!!! - Adam Sandler


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

asskicker said:


> How is he a coward for this? He's a loser sure. But I dont know if I'd say coward.


Holding the cage, crapping your pants, 6'8, thats one big coward.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

New rule for UFC:

"You Poo, You Lose."


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Damone said:


> Against Assuerio Silva at UFN3. another great moment include's Big Tim grabbing the cage in embarrassing fashion. Man, that fight was atrocious.


and people praise this scab?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

pt447 said:


> and people praise this scab?


Not on this forum :laugh: 

I've seriously never met or seen a Tim Sylvia fan.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Sylvia needs to wear a diaper to the ring.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> Sylvia needs to wear a diaper to the ring.



^ One of my favorite SNL commercial parodies of all time! :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

i want to see tim fight cabbage one more time. tim got he better half of cabbage in the first fight but i think cabbage is going to manhandle tim this time if they do fight what do yall think who would win 
 :thumbsdown: 
CABBAGE vs TIM


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Monson better watch out in this next fight, Tim Sylvia is known for giving the best stinky face in the game today. It is almost legendary.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Now I know why AA didnt try to take the fight to the ground at UFC 61. It wasnt the broken foot, it was the fear of being shit on. And did anyone else notice after the Assuerio fight when Tim was calling out AA and saying theyd get it on again he had poop in his pants. How can someone call out the world champ after just shitting himself.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Now I know why AA didnt try to take the fight to the ground at UFC 61. It wasnt the broken foot, it was the fear of being shit on. And did anyone else notice after the Assuerio fight when Tim was calling out AA and saying theyd get it on again he had poop in his pants. How can someone call out the world champ after just shitting himself.


hahahaha the biggest joke in the game can.


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

This is possibly the funniest post I have read since I have been here. You guys are too much. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
I think if there were more posts ike this I would spend more time here!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

juggalofighter said:


> i want to see tim fight cabbage one more time. tim got he better half of cabbage in the first fight but i think cabbage is going to manhandle tim this time if they do fight what do yall think who would win
> :thumbsdown:
> CABBAGE vs TIM



i seen cabbage fight in Rumble On The Rock vs some japanese guy...

it was VERY un-imprssive... he got beat up the whole fight.. and was putting his hands on his waists ni the third round to catch his breath,.... his conditioning is absolutely horrible...

it actually upset me seeing him like that.. he seemed to have lost weight tho


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Organik said:


> i seen cabbage fight in Rumble On The Rock vs some japanese guy...
> 
> it was VERY un-imprssive... he got beat up the whole fight.. and was putting his hands on his waists ni the third round to catch his breath,.... his conditioning is absolutely horrible...
> 
> it actually upset me seeing him like that.. he seemed to have lost weight tho


yes but atleast he doesnt shit his pants.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

a post fight pic..back at the militech camp the guys fight over who has to change tim


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> a post fight pic..back at the militech camp the guys fight over who has to change tim



I laughed out loud at this post :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Top 5 funniest posts ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> i seen cabbage fight in Rumble On The Rock vs some japanese guy...
> 
> it was VERY un-imprssive... he got beat up the whole fight.. and was putting his hands on his waists ni the third round to catch his breath,.... his conditioning is absolutely horrible...
> 
> it actually upset me seeing him like that.. he seemed to have lost weight tho


Cabbage is like the bastardized version of Mark Hunt. Except without the kickboxing skills, and list of impressive wins. Well, should we say Cabbage is like a better version of Butterbean?


----------



## ANTi (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh man.....that picture pretty much sums it all up


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Cabbage is a punching bag with a personality. A walking talking punching bag. But, I love watching his fights, good entertainment and rarely a boring moment.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

ANTi said:


> Oh man.....that picture pretty much sums it all up


Ha-ha !!

Love the pic ,,, 


~Storm


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

my photoshop attempt


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> View attachment 83
> 
> my photoshop attempt


thats awesome


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Cabbage is a punching bag with a personality. A walking talking punching bag. But, I love watching his fights, good entertainment and rarely a boring moment.


thats what i was telling my friends when i seem him in the most boring fight ever 5 minuites after i said it

he made me choke on my words


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Organik said:


> thats what i was telling my friends when i seem him in the most boring fight ever 5 minuites after i said it
> 
> he made me choke on my words


Haha, really? Which fight do you mean? The one with the japanese guy at ROTR?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

is there footage of this crapping of the pants?:laugh:


----------



## Chuck Norris (Oct 7, 2006)

Watch my show walker Texas Ranger.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Yeah it's a fine program. I think he whole tim crapped himself is just an overexageratted skidmark. But yeah, he should wash his underwear or at least have jeremy horn do it.


hey nickman where are you from?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Chuck Norris said:


> Watch my show walker Texas Ranger.


love that avatar mr. norris..............sir:laugh:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

cabby said:


> love that avatar mr. norris..............sir:laugh:


 Ha Ha Norris punching out a chick that is clutch.


----------



## prophet665 (Oct 6, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> a post fight pic..back at the militech camp the guys fight over who has to change tim


Once you guys have kids you will realize that that picture is like a 3 or 4 on a scale of 0 to 10 for kid crap. It just seems bad to non parents....

My daughter crapped so much once it came out of the TOP of her diaper.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Such envy!*

Everyone hated on Muhammad Ali too! Butterbean beat Cabbage up. Tim will have his hands full with Monson. I don't think that it is a very good match up for Tim. Monson will not stand there and trade punches with Tim. He will take it to the ground.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

prophet665 said:


> Once you guys have kids you will realize that that picture is like a 3 or 4 on a scale of 0 to 10 for kid crap. It just seems bad to non parents....
> 
> My daughter crapped so much once it came out of the TOP of her diaper.


Man thats gross. We really dont need to know that we are just making fun of Sylvia. I think its kinda funny though cause i bet you had to clean it up.


----------



## [TUF] BeeZy (Sep 21, 2006)

HAHAAHAHAHAHAHA:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

That is so foul. You would think they'd give him a five minute "drawer change". 

I personaly would have dug down deep for a good handfull of it and then gone for the old dirty sanchez submission.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> That is so foul. You would think they'd give him a five minute "drawer change".
> 
> I personaly would have dug down deep for a good handfull of it and then gone for the old dirty sanchez submission.


:laugh: poor tim


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> I personaly would have dug down deep for a good handfull of it and then gone for the old dirty sanchez submission.



UFC 66

Tim Sylvia vs. Dustin "Screech" Diamond
in a Dirty Sanchez Street Fight


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

This thread is hilarious!!!! Wow imagine how that would feel? To take a dump in front of millions of fans! I mean, I know what it feels like to just be sitting down and needing to take adump, it's hard as hell to concentrate, but going 3 rounds with a pro fighter and you need to shit... Thats very bad-gross. Props for winning though lol! Dirty Sanchez submission lmfao!!!!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Makes me wonder what Sylvia had "taken~" or ingested before the fight if he had indeed shit himself, as for Monson v Sylvia i see Monson getting stopped with cuts as Sylvia drills him with knees on take down attempts, if it does go to ground then Monson if fit enough will do a Freeman v Mir and smash Sylvia with elbows continously- either way should be a good championship fight.


----------



## stu0411 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Clarification needed on Tim Sylvia*

Hi all,

Im new to this forum and also don't have much exposure to MMA where i live. I love the sport though and am trying to digest as much info as i can to get up to speed.........which brings me to this

Whats the deal with all the talk on Sylvia shitting himself? Is this a reference to him dodging a fight or did he actually crap his pants !!! 

I personally cant stand the guy had to get the to the bottom of this (no pun intended !!)

thanks,


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

He shite in his fight shorts.


----------



## stu0411 (Oct 2, 2006)

for real !! Training or live show? If so do you know where or when, i would kill to see the look on the ref and opponents face !!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

It was in his fight against Assuerio Silva. Theres an interview where he admitts to it. Im looking for the link but cant seem to find it.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

He couldve gotten his first victory by tapout if he wouldve sat on silva's face.


----------



## stu0411 (Oct 2, 2006)

asskicker said:


> It was in his fight against Assuerio Silva. Theres an interview where he admitts to it. Im looking for the link but cant seem to find it.


thanks for the info.


----------



## Crawboz (Oct 15, 2006)

Tim truly is....THE ULTIMATE SHITE-ER


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

it was funny but now its kinda cliche' and childesh to keep clowning him for it.. cause about 95% of the ppl on this site would shit there pants if they were stuck in a ring with him... 

im not a big fan of tim.. but he pulled a card right out of cro cops book when he smoked Tra with that left highkick


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Organik said:


> it was funny but now its kinda cliche' and childesh to keep clowning him for it.. cause about 95% of the ppl on this site would shit there pants if they were stuck in a ring with him...
> 
> im not a big fan of tim.. but he pulled a card right out of cro cops book when he smoked Tra with that left highkick


Not to be one of those guys that just argues, but I have to question how you can compare Sylvia's KO kick on Tra to any of CC's kicks.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Not to be one of those guys that just argues, but I have to question how you can compare Sylvia's KO kick on Tra to any of CC's kicks.


it was the same kick. cro cop doesnt own the left round kick. vera ko'd eilers with it. theres nothing to compare, it is a kick


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> it was the same kick. cro cop doesnt own the left round kick. vera ko'd eilers with it. theres nothing to compare, it is a kick


Ohhhh, and a punch is just a punch right?

I guess that anyone that has knocked someone out with a right can be compared to Chuck Liddell.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I thnk if you go to page 7 or so you can find the interview


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Ohhhh, and a punch is just a punch right?
> 
> I guess that anyone that has knocked someone out with a right can be compared to Chuck Liddell.


yep. a right cross is a right cross no matter who throws it. some guys throw it better. mirko throws the left round kick better than anyone else in the biz. but he doesnt own that kick. others threw it before him, and others will throw it after. saying that anyone that has knocked someone out with a right can be compared to chuck liddell would be stupid considering a right is not a specific punch smart ass.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Ohhhh, and a punch is just a punch right?
> 
> I guess that anyone that has knocked someone out with a right can be compared to Chuck Liddell.


is that how they teach you where you train?? "ok now throw the right".."good now throw a left"..you might want to switch camps if thats whats going on over there.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> is that how they teach you where you train?? "ok now throw the right".."good now throw a left"..you might want to switch camps if thats whats going on over there.


Is a kick just a kick to your camp?

Do you think that just because you have a left high kick that it's comparible to any other?


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Is a kick just a kick to your camp?
> 
> Do you think that just because you have a left high kick that it's comparible to any other?


no we actually have names for kicks and punchs where i train. come check us out Maryland brazilian jiu jitsu| Virginia Gracie Jiu Jitsu|Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Maryland|Muay Thai Boxing


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Is a kick just a kick to your camp?
> 
> Do you think that just because you have a left high kick that it's comparible to any other?


you started an arguement that you cant compare tims round kick that ko'd tre tilligman to a cro cop knock out. im saying there is nothing to campare because it is the same kick. im not saying tim is better than mirko. im saying he threw the same kick and got the same results.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> you started an arguement that you cant compare tims round kick that ko'd tre tilligman to a cro cop knock out. im saying there is nothing to campare because it is the same kick. im not saying tim is better than mirko. im saying he threw the same kick and got the same results.


I think that we are just going in different directions on this point.

I agree that both sylvia and CC have knocked out people with high kicks.

Do you agree that the quality of those high kicks are VERY MUCH DIFFERENT?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> no we actually have names for kicks and punchs where i train. come check us out Maryland brazilian jiu jitsu| Virginia Gracie Jiu Jitsu|Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Maryland|Muay Thai Boxing


Seems to be a very knowledgeable school.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Seems to be a very knowledgeable school.


best in the country imo. we have 2 guys fighting in the next ufc


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

im sure you recognize this guy, thats me on the left


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I think that we are just going in different directions on this point.
> 
> I agree that both sylvia and CC have knocked out people with high kicks.
> 
> Do you agree that the quality of those high kicks are VERY MUCH DIFFERENT?


yeah i think that what happened here also. its hard when you are trying to decipher text what some one really means. any way yeah i think cro cop throws it better, what im saying is it's the same kick. i think the only guy that can throw that kick remotly close is brandon. but im obviously a little bias..lol


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

That particular kick on Trauma was as good as any of Cro Cops kicks IMO. That doesnt mean Tims as good at the LHK as Cro Cop is, it just means he had one kick that was great. Tim kicked Tra in the head, sent him flying, and knocked him out cold. Theres no way a kick can be better IMO and if you say all of Cro Cops kicks are better than that one your just being bias.


----------



## jrod3p2 (Oct 12, 2006)

*the maniac is full of sh!t*

Ive seen alot of his fights but never heard anything about him soiling himself until recently reading some threads in this forum.Can anyone fill me in on the scoop


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

jrod3p2 said:


> Ive seen alot of his fights but never heard anything about him soiling himself until recently reading some threads in this forum.Can anyone fill me in on the scoop


I think I heard Silvia shit himself during a fight once because he was sick or read it on here ..lol .. who knows


----------



## jrod3p2 (Oct 12, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> I think I heard Silvia shit himself during a fight once because he was sick or read it on here ..lol .. who knows


It must be a rumor cause Iam sure if he sh!t him self in a match his opponent win lose or draw would of made it well known


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

he took a shit in his pants at ufn 3 against assuerio silva. he has a stomach problem at the time or something like that.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Come on Tims not full of shit he always makes sure to let it all out no matter where he is. He pooped against Assuerio Silva at UFN 3. Im too lazy to find the interview to give you a link but I did read it and he admitted it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

here is the thread

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/3328-tim-sylvia-crapping-himself.html?highlight=tim+sylvia
and here is Tim admitting it:
MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More
can we stop talking about it yet?:laugh:


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

In every Tim Sylvia thread, there's always the word sh!t, poop, crap, bunghole...etc..-_-


----------



## jrod3p2 (Oct 12, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> here is the thread
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/3328-tim-sylvia-crapping-himself.html?highlight=tim+sylvia
> and here is Tim admitting it:
> ...


thanks for the link, had to see it to belive it


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

When you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

shitting in your pants might be good for a striker with no bjj since nobody would want to be in your gaurd.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> shitting in your pants might be good for a striker with no bjj since nobody would want to be in your gaurd.


LMAO, thats a great way to look at it.:laugh:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

My apologies, because this has probably been explained a hundred times but I cannot find it in the search! Can someone PLEASE explain what all the references to Sylvia "shitting/pooping his pants" mean??? Are they some joke that I don't understand, enlighten me someone, I beg you.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

alright dude i'm gonna do you this favor cuz I'm a nice guy but you'd better give me rep or something cuz I *just* did this for someone about 14 hours ago....

Here is every thread on this forum about Tim shitting himself:
Thread #1
Thread #2
Thread #3

And here is the article on MMAweekly where he admitted it:
MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More

And here is a link to a fantastic search engine:
Google


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wait... didn't i make a thread last night about how the mods should make this sticky? wow... awsome!!!


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Every day i check this forum it looks more and more like sherdog.


jesus christ the guy was sick, he's not the only fighter in the world this has happened to.



I bet alot of us would shit out pants being in the same cage with Silva (assaurio), even without a cold.

Anyways im just tired of hearing/seeing people post about it.

Its sda to see but the more mainstream MMA gets...its almost the worst, it attracts some of the most drama queen/WWE fans ever.


----------



## Redwings7777 (Nov 2, 2006)

Who stickied this thread?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I stickied it because pt447 made a thread saying someone should sticky a thread giving all the information on Sylvia pooping his pants so we wouldnt have to answer 100 questions a day on the subject. Now outside of this thread the topic doesnt have to be discusted.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I stickied it because pt447 made a thread saying someone should sticky a thread giving all the information on Sylvia pooping his pants so we wouldnt have to answer 100 questions a day on the subject. Now outside of this thread the topic doesnt have to be discusted.


good job


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh give it the **** up.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Im tired of talking about it too we all are. All you gotta do is avoid this thread and you wont have to hear about it again. This way the topic doesnt come up every time Sylvias name is mentioned.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> Every day i check this forum it looks more and more like sherdog.
> 
> 
> jesus christ the guy was sick, he's not the only fighter in the world this has happened to.
> ...





Well come on now, look at ANY other sport, any one, pick one....

They all have fans that talk crap, sit on the couch, ***** about when a team loses or what they did wrong, turn thier back on thier team when they lose or choke. Did anyone think MMA would be different when it got big?


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes i did hope that it would be different.

You know why? 

Its not all MMA its mainly UFC.

Pride fans respect there fighters about 300% more then UFC fans do. 

You don't hear many boo's in the middle of PRIDE fights do ya?

I like UFC more, thats why i hate to say all of this.


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

gonna get you riding dirty


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

This is so funny. The sticky poopy pants thread. :laugh: I really feel bad for big Tim. Plus, in two weeks time, he'll also have no belt to hide the stains either.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I heard he wears the belt everywhere because it is actually a hernia belt disguised as the HW belt because Sylvia frequently gets hernias due to constipation.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I heard he wears the belt everywhere because it is actually a hernia belt disguised as the HW belt because Sylvia frequently gets hernias due to constipation.


First off, what is a hernia belt? Secondly, are you being serious?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

He isnt constipated at all. If anything the guy has diarrhea, you know a bad case of the Hershey squirts.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> Every day i check this forum it looks more and more like sherdog.
> 
> 
> jesus christ the guy was sick, he's not the only fighter in the world this has happened to.
> ...


i agree... it seems this site is on a never ending cycle of the same shit...

i dont even like Tim.. but this is annoying.. and nobody said shit when randleman did it..

so why make a big deal about Tim>?


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

lol yeah maybe you guys should stop dissing him behind his back and go give shit to him in person and c what happends :O


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

What's that smell???


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> What's that smell???


Its a fly, Its some off food, ITS TIM SYLVIA SHITTING HIS PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd like to see fedor beat down tim sylvia


----------



## schizovboi (Oct 22, 2006)

i knew sylvia was full of shit but i didnt know its was so much shit is ooozing out of him lol looser


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I merged the other three threads with this one, so all the imformation will be found in this one thread. It will remain stickied, so when current members bring it up and new members don't know what they mean by it, they know where to look. I will also lock this thread because there is no need to keep talking about it. Let it go. 

To all Mods, all other threads made concerning Tim shitting himself should be locked and be redirected to this thread.*


----------

